
Friday Code Monkey Song - TheOrange
http://blog.crowdstorm.com/?p=154
======
danielha
Coulton's stuff is great. And although this is one of my favorites, it's
important to remember that you don't HAVE to be a code monkey if you're a
software engineer. I think a lot of students are getting discouraged from the
computer science field because they don't want to be pre-Matrix Neo or stuck
in the daily grind from Office Space.

You definitely can end up in that situation but if you're smart and
passionate, you won't. Being a developer in a startup is an example of that.
If you love what you're working on and you're contributing to its potential,
you're not going to be that monkey.

Or if there's nothing already out there where you can apply this passion, take
the entrepreneurial route. That's likely why we're all here on this site to
begin with. :)

------
TheOrange
This is really funny - think of all you are missing by not being a coder for a
faceless corporation.

~~~
danw
Jonathan Coulton rocks. Check out his other stuff and buy his music at
http://www.jonathancoulton.com/

